# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) تم الرد ممكن فك شفر الكاتيل

## idali

* ممكن فك شفر الكاتيل*  ot-800
800X-2CSFFR1 *IMEI:351544037404102
شكرا*

----------


## hassan riach

> * ممكن فك شفر الكاتيل*  ot-800
> 800X-2CSFFR1 *IMEI:351544037404102
> شكرا*

  

```
nck: 3057564613
```

----------


## idali

> ```
> nck: 3057564613
> ```

 أخي لم يقبل الكود

----------


## mohamed73

اتبع هده التعليمات اخي
وارفع SRO name
متال
XM66NA40  

> - Power On the Phone and Type *#837#
>  - Search in the list SRO name, starts with 'X' letter
>  -  Click in SRO NAME and fill it (8 digits)
>  - Write in SRO field for example XM66NA40

 اما بخصوص  الكود فوق فهو صحيح

----------


## idali

> اتبع هده التعليمات اخي
> وارفع SRO name
> متال
> XM66NA40

 PODUCT NAME
ALCATEL
OT-800/800A
version
KK17J060
LK17J060
UK17J060
EK17J060
DK17J060
CK17CN64 
RK17CN64
XK17CN64
SK17J050

----------


## mohamed73

> ```
> nck: 3057564613
> ```

  

> PODUCT NAME
> ALCATEL
> OT-800/800A
> version
> KK17J060
> LK17J060
> UK17J060
> EK17J060
> DK17J060
> ...

  Nck Code  :  3057564613
 Spck Code :  0853251289
 Nsck Code :  2678290439
 Sim Code    :  4293356236
 Cck Code   :  0158409516 
ادا لم تنجح في فك شفرته
فاتبع هده التعليمات مرة اخرى  

> --- IMPORTANT ----
> If phone not accept NCK, sometimes must be resetted
> A) Press VOLUME UP + POWER ON (at same time)
> B) Press KEY # + POWER ON (at same time

 )]

----------


## idali

> nck code  :  3057564613
>  spck code :  0853251289
>  nsck code :  2678290439
>  sim code    :  4293356236
>  cck code   :  0158409516 
> ادا لم تنجح في فك شفرته
> فاتبع هده التعليمات مرة اخرى
> )]

 شكر لك أخي لقد نجحا الحل الثاني

----------


## yassin55

> شكر لك أخي لقد نجحا الحل الثاني

  شكرا الخ 
حسن ومحمد
مبروك اخى فك الشفره

----------


## بشير صالح

* ممكن فك شفر الكاتيل 455*

----------

